# [Solved] Intel 6200 WiFi Troubleshooting Help

## jasn

I've got an Intel 6200 WiFi in my Asus G73Jh, that I've not been able to get working under Linux. (Works fine under Windows 7).

uname -a

```
Linux system 2.6.36-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 23 10:21:46 EDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU X 920 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lsmod |grep -i iwl

```
iwlagn                126008  0 

iwlcore                69790  1 iwlagn

mac80211              162910  2 iwlagn,iwlcore

cfg80211              140957  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,mac80211
```

relevant part of lspci -k

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series 2x2 6000AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

        Kernel modules: iwlagn
```

grep IWL /usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set
```

If I do a ifconfig wlan0 up, I get

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
```

and specific dmesg output is

```
[21618.028786] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 9.221.4.1 build 25532

[21618.028791] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Not valid error log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode

[21618.028794] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: CSR values:

[21618.028797] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

[21618.028803] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X00480303

[21618.028808] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X00000040

[21618.028814] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X80000000

[21618.028819] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

[21618.028825] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X40010000

[21618.028830] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X0000000f

[21618.028836] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

[21618.028841] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

[21618.028847] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000074

[21618.028852] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

[21618.028860] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X90000004

[21618.028865] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X00020000

[21618.028871] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X00080046

[21618.028876] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

[21618.028881] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000002

[21618.028887] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

[21618.028892] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

[21618.028898] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000018

[21618.028903] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X00000000

[21618.028909] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

[21618.028914] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0X00000000

[21618.028920] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

[21618.028925] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

[21618.028928] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: FH register values:

[21618.028941] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X0ffede00

[21618.028954] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X00ffedf0

[21618.028968] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X000000f8

[21618.028986] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X80819104

[21618.028999] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

[21618.029013] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X07030000

[21618.029027] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

[21618.029040] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

[21618.029053] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

[21618.029057] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Invalid event log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode

[21618.029071] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: uCode did not respond OK.

[21621.996603] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: START_ALIVE timeout after 4000ms.
```

If I rmmod iwlagn and then modprobe iwlagn, this is the resulting dmesg output

```
[21595.230005] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[21595.230010] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[21595.230119] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[21595.230156] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[21595.230308] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN, REV=0x74

[21595.255767] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x436, CALIB=0x6

[21595.255789] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[21595.255920] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

[21595.258358] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532

[21595.258783] phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[21595.306836] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.

[21595.306842] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 9.221.4.1 build 25532

[21595.306847] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Not valid error log pointer 0x00000000 for Init uCode

[21595.306850] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: CSR values:

[21595.306853] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

[21595.306859] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X00480303

[21595.306864] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X00000040

[21595.306870] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X80000000

[21595.306875] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

[21595.306881] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X40010000

[21595.306886] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X0000000f

[21595.306894] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

[21595.306900] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

[21595.306905] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000074

[21595.306911] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

[21595.306916] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X90000004

[21595.306922] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X00020000

[21595.306927] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X00080046

[21595.306933] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

[21595.306938] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000002

[21595.306944] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

[21595.306949] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

[21595.306954] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000018

[21595.306960] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X00000000

[21595.306965] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

[21595.306971] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0X00000000

[21595.306976] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

[21595.306982] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

[21595.306984] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: FH register values:

[21595.306998] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X0ffede00

[21595.307011] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X00ffedf0

[21595.307028] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X000000f8

[21595.307041] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X80819104

[21595.307055] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

[21595.307069] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X07030000

[21595.307082] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

[21595.307096] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

[21595.307109] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

[21595.307113] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Invalid event log pointer 0x00000000 for Init uCode

[21595.307126] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: uCode did not respond OK.
```

Does anyone know what the Microcode SW errors mean, and if there's anything I can do to get this running under Linux?

Thanks..Last edited by jasn on Thu Dec 16, 2010 1:41 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## idella4

 *jasn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've got an Intel 6200 WiFi in my Asus G73Jh, that I've not been able to get working under Linux. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have seen this CFLAG crop up a few times.  It is fixable.

I found some solutions to it ages ago too long to remember exactly, but I think it has to do with rfkill being used to block all then re-invoke all.

That fix was in an ubuntu bug report.

So to get going, go to gentoo bugzilla and do a search on gentoo bugs related to wifi, your ubtel wifi, and do the same on ubuntu bugs.  There are fixes described.  In fact. search on posts of this forum of the last few months and you will likely find a fix from here.  There a quite a number of wifi related posts.

On that note, can you get a wifi wntry on ifconfig?

If you don't mind the extra megabytes and time and effort, you can always acquire a live cd of gentoo or knoppix or suse or most distros and see if one of those picks it up properly.

If it does,

lspci -k

leads you to the correct desired driver and copy the .config of the distro to the gentoo kernel.

There's an outside chance the current 2.6.36-gentoo has a recurrent bug, so you can always try emerging  a 2.6.33 or 34 or 35 and check if it gets it right.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try with this :

```

# emerge -av net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode

# reboot

```

After a fresh reboot, post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## jasn

Ok.

After reboot

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 48:5b:39:31:76:30  

          inet addr:x.x.x.x  Bcast:x.x.x.x  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1468 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1083 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1570756 (1.4 MiB)  TX bytes:137808 (134.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:54 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:400 (400.0 B)  TX bytes:400 (400.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:14:69:a0:f4  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off
```

iwlist scan

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```
# PCI device 0x1969:0x1063 (atl1c)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="48:5b:39:31:76:30", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x422c (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:23:14:69:a0:f4", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## jasn

Ok..

ifconfig wlan0 up

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
```

iwlist scan

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

dmesg | tail

```
[  724.386570] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X000000f8

[  724.386600] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X80819104

[  724.386629] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

[  724.386658] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X07030000

[  724.386683] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

[  724.386712] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

[  724.386742] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

[  724.386746] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Invalid event log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode

[  724.386759] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: uCode did not respond OK.

[  728.354764] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: START_ALIVE timeout after 4000ms.
```

Actually this is the entire iwlagn dmesg output after trying to bring the wlan interface up

```
[  724.386270] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x82000000.

[  724.386276] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 9.221.4.1 build 25532

[  724.386281] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Not valid error log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode

[  724.386284] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: CSR values:

[  724.386287] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: (2nd byte of CSR_INT_COALESCING is CSR_INT_PERIODIC_REG)

[  724.386295] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_HW_IF_CONFIG_REG: 0X00480303

[  724.386304] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          CSR_INT_COALESCING: 0X00000040

[  724.386312] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                     CSR_INT: 0X80000000

[  724.386320] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_INT_MASK: 0X00000000

[  724.386328] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_FH_INT_STATUS: 0X40010000

[  724.386337] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GPIO_IN: 0X0000000f

[  724.386345] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                   CSR_RESET: 0X00000000

[  724.386354] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                CSR_GP_CNTRL: 0X080403c5

[  724.386362] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  CSR_HW_REV: 0X00000074

[  724.386371] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_EEPROM_REG: 0X00000000

[  724.386379] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:               CSR_EEPROM_GP: 0X90000004

[  724.386388] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:              CSR_OTP_GP_REG: 0X00020000

[  724.386396] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_GIO_REG: 0X00080046

[  724.386404] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            CSR_GP_UCODE_REG: 0X00000000

[  724.386413] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_GP_DRIVER_REG: 0X00000002

[  724.386422] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP1: 0X00000000

[  724.386428] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_UCODE_DRV_GP2: 0X00000000

[  724.386436] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 CSR_LED_REG: 0X00000018

[  724.386445] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DRAM_INT_TBL_REG: 0X00000000

[  724.386454] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_GIO_CHICKEN_BITS: 0X27800200

[  724.386462] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:             CSR_ANA_PLL_CFG: 0X00000000

[  724.386471] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:           CSR_HW_REV_WA_REG: 0X0001001a

[  724.386479] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        CSR_DBG_HPET_MEM_REG: 0Xffff0000

[  724.386482] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: FH register values:

[  724.386511] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_STTS_WPTR_REG: 0X0ffede00

[  724.386541] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:        FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_RBDCB_BASE_REG: 0X00ffedf0

[  724.386570] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                  FH_RSCSR_CHNL0_WPTR: 0X000000f8

[  724.386600] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:         FH_MEM_RCSR_CHNL0_CONFIG_REG: 0X80819104

[  724.386629] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:          FH_MEM_RSSR_SHARED_CTRL_REG: 0X000000fc

[  724.386658] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:            FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_STATUS_REG: 0X07030000

[  724.386683] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:    FH_MEM_RSSR_RX_ENABLE_ERR_IRQ2DRV: 0X00000000

[  724.386712] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                FH_TSSR_TX_STATUS_REG: 0X07ff0001

[  724.386742] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0:                 FH_TSSR_TX_ERROR_REG: 0X00000000

[  724.386746] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Invalid event log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode

[  724.386759] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: uCode did not respond OK.

[  728.354764] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: START_ALIVE timeout after 4000ms.
```

I remember reading in a bug report somewhere that the problem is supposed to lie with the microcode and the specific version of 6200 I have, but for the life of me I can't remember/find the post. I was hoping that someone else had come across this apparent microcode incompatibility/bug, and knew of a fix. oh well..

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## jasn

Ok

cat .config | grep -i kill

```
CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set
```

cat .config | grep -i 802

```
# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set
```

cat .config | grep -i iwl

```
CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set
```

----------

## jasn

In case anyone else comes across something like this, the problem was this bug in the microcode. I think the important line to note, to see if this bug applies in your situation, is the dmesg output that contains the following;

```
Not valid error log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode

or

Invalid event log pointer 0x00000000 for RT uCode
```

The developers will try to incorporate the fix into an upcoming release of the microcode, but for now, I've got working WiFi under Linux with the experimental ucode posted to the bug report.

Good Luck..

----------

